# Bidding on large commercial plaza lot/sidewalks



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

So I'm curious to see what others think what pricing would be for this size property..

850,000 SQFT of parking lot to plow
17,500 sidewalk clearing and treated
approx 400,000 SQFT of the parking lot would get salt

I have already put the above figures into my spread sheet I produced but I don't know if the figure is looking right to me for a seasonal contract. 

This plaza is open everyday hours would be from 7am to 10pm with one tenant thats currently 24 hour fitness.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Do you have an arial view of the parking lot? Location for snow? Obstacles, curbs etc .


----------



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

NBRam1500 said:


> Do you have an arial view of the parking lot? Location for snow? Obstacles, curbs etc .


Not one that I could share easily since it's a plaza that has 4 parcels that would have a front and rear parking lot of each one. The front ones are pretty open yes there are a few curbs light posts BUT pretty much all 4 front ones get pushed out away from the building towards the road so it's pretty easy on those. The rear ones would be similar but would be harder because of some tighter areas in a few places.


----------



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

I guess this came out pretty good. This lol is appropriately 100k sqft


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't have anything to add technically, since I don't plow lots, but you will probably won't get replies that help unless you PUT YOUR LOCATION IN YOUR PROFILE. ON, Canada is different than MN, which is different than WV.


----------



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I don't have anything to add technically, since I don't plow lots, but you will probably won't get replies that help unless you PUT YOUR LOCATION IN YOUR PROFILE. ON, Canada is different than MN, which is different than WV.


I forgot to include that in my post which is NE Ohio. I'm outside of the snow belt though


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I don't have anything to add technically, since I don't plow lots, but you will probably won't get replies that help unless you PUT YOUR LOCATION IN YOUR PROFILE. ON, Canada is different than MN, which is different than WV.


Type of equipment used along with trigger amount or anything else regarding scope of service is helpful too.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Your price will be different than others in your area. Equipment used on site, overhead costs all are variables to take into consideration. 
Do your homework and send a bid in with the numbers that make sense to you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK, let's try this again:

Per season price?

Per push?

Per inch?

What is your average season snowfall?

What are your hourly rates compared to mine?

What is your overhead compared to mine?

What are your labor costs compared to mine?

What type of equipment for plowing, salting and walks?

Are there snow storage areas on site? Do you have to haul it off site and if so is that included in the price?

What are your salt costs compared to mine?

What are the lots like? Cut up? Wide open? Islands and peninsulas all over? How far do you have to push to storage areas? Does all the snow from the walks have to be removed to the storage areas?

Does all 825,000 square feet need to be cleared by 7 AM? Weather permitting.

Does all 400,000 square feet need to be salted by 7 AM? Weather permitting?

Are the specs different after the holidays? More lax because they aren't as bizzie? What are the service requirements for daytime snowfalls? Blizzards?

What are the going market rates? Is there a lot of competition that is driving prices down?

If you answer these questions I'll see what I can do about coming up with a ballpark price.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Why are they going out for bid, do they feel they got the shaft by their current contractor on seasonal price because of lack of snow?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why are they going out for bid, do they feel they got the shaft by their current contractor on seasonal price because of lack of snow?


Ouch...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why are they going out for bid, do they feel they got the shaft by their current contractor on seasonal price because of lack of snow?


He asked for a price, not 20 questions.


----------

